# Einige Probleme mit PHPmyadmin



## mycrotrend (14. März 2011)

Folgende Fehler habe ich in PHPMYADMIN http://ind01.bilderkiste.org/5130002209524/phpmyadmin.png

Auch wenn ich diese Variablen in der config.inc.php nicht ausskommentiere, bekomme ich dieselben Fehler.

Außerdem bekomme ich den Fehler "Der Server läuft mit Suhosin. Bitte lesen Sie die Dokumentation wegen möglicher Probleme." Allerdings habe ich alle values so angepasst wie in der Dokumentation beschrieben, ohne Erfolg.

Meine PHPinfo: http://www.mycrotrend.de/phpinfo.php

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter ..


----------



## gOOvER (15. März 2011)

Das könnte Dein Problem lösen:



> PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning
> 
> Disable the default warning that is displayed on the DB Details Structure page if any of the required Tables for the relation features could not be found
> $cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning'] = false;





> SuhosinDisableWarning
> 
> A warning is displayed on the main page if Suhosin is detected. You can set this parameter to TRUE to stop this message from appearing.
> $cfg['SuhosinDisableWarning'] = false;


Einfach beider Werte in die Konfig Datei von phpMyAdmin rein


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Leider nein, ich habe diese Zwei Zeilen in meine phpmyadmin config ( /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php ) geschrieben, die Fehler bleiben jedoch bestehen.

Den Mysql habe ich auch gerestartet.

Das Problem ist, dass ich derzeit keine "großen" Datenmengen mehr in die Datenbank schreiben kann über z.B Joomla. Entweder bekomme ich dann einen 500 Internernal Server Error oder eine weiße Seite.

Ich habe irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass es an der Datenbank liegt, da diese keine größeren Datenmengen mehr in die Datenbank schreibt. Also Artikel abspeichern oder was auch immer.


----------



## gOOvER (15. März 2011)

Du musst auch einmal Deinen Browser reloaden  Aber mit den Werten gehts definitiv


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Zitat von gOOvER:


> Du musst auch einmal Deinen Browser reloaden  Aber mit den Werten gehts definitiv


Habe mal den Chache geleert und mich auch noch mal mit dem IE eingeloggt, den ich sonst nie benutze. Gleicher Fehler in beiden Browsern.

Irgendwas läuft da schief 

BTW: Die zwei Parameter deaktivieren doch nur die Warnmeldung, beheben aber nicht dsa eigentliche Problem oder?


----------



## gOOvER (15. März 2011)

Wie hast Du Dein phpMyAdmin installiert?? Selber runtergeladen oder per apt??


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Per apt, alles nach dem HowTo "The Perfect Server"

PS: Hier ist einmal meine config: http://www.mycrotrend.de/phpmyadmin.txt


----------



## gOOvER (15. März 2011)

Du hast aber schojn beide Werte auf "TRUE" gesetzt??


```
$cfg['SuhosinDisableWarning'] = true;
$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning'] = true;
```
Denn oben ist nur der Stadard; kopiert aus dem PMA Wiki


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Zitat von gOOvER:


> Du hast aber schojn beide Werte auf "TRUE" gesetzt??
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ahhhh, ja okay mit true geht es 
Ich bin noch ein Linux Dummie 

Allerdings kann ich weiterhin keine Daten von z.B Joomla einfügen. Die Seite lädt und lädt dann einfach nur und ab und an bekomme ich einen 500er error.

Wenn das an mysql liegen sollte, würde das evtl. irgendwo in log dateien stehen, wenn da ein fehler wäre?


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

Schau bitte ins apache error.log und poste die exakte Beschreibung des 500er Errors, die Du dort findest.


----------



## gOOvER (15. März 2011)

Du solltest Dein Upload Limit in der php.ini erhöhen   Zu niedrige Werte ergeben einen 500er 

/etc/php5/apache2

upload_max_filesize =
post_max_size =

Mit Werten Füllen, die für Dich realistisch sind. Wenn DEin Joomla sql  200 MB hat, sollte da auch 200 MB drin sein 

Danach /etc/init.d/apache2 restart


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau bitte ins apache error.log und poste die exakte Beschreibung des 500er Errors, die Du dort findest.


Sowie ich das sehe, gibt es keinen expliziten 500 error in der apache log, aber dafür jede menge andere. Hier mal ein kleiner Auschnitt der letzten errors


```
[Tue Mar 15 09:37:41 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: username in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/shell_user_edit.php on line 169, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:37:41 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: sys_groupid in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/tools.inc.php on line 71, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:37:41 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: username in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/shell_user_edit.php on line 188, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:37:41 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:37:41 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: sites:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:37:41 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: sites:shell_user:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:37:41 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:38:06 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:38:06 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: sites:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:38:06 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: sites:shell_user:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:38:06 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: return_to_url in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/tform_actions.inc.php on line 142, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:41:59 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
[Tue Mar 15 09:45:17 2011] [error] [client 85.182.50.207] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: wb in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 187, referer: https://ulm098.mycrotrend.de:8080/index.php
```
@gOOvER: Das werde ich mal versuchen, aber ich bekomme z.B auch eine leere Seite, wenn ich nur einen neuen Artikel schreiben möchte. Das sind also keine wirklich großen Datenmengen 
Bei der Installation von z.B einer Komponente bekomme ich dann den 500er.

Ich danke euch auf jedenfall schonmal im vorraus für die tip top Hilfe 

Kann es sein, dass irgend etwas mit dem SSL nicht stimmt, dass ich nach diesem Howto gemacht habe? http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ssl-fur-ispconfig-3-oberflache-webmail-und-phpmyadmin/


----------



## gOOvER (15. März 2011)

Zitat von mycrotrend:


> @gOOvER: Das werde ich mal versuchen, aber ich bekomme z.B auch eine leere Seite, wenn ich nur einen neuen Artikel schreiben möchte. Das sind also keine wirklich großen Datenmengen
> Bei der Installation von z.B einer Komponente bekomme ich dann den 500er.
> 
> Ich danke euch auf jedenfall schonmal im vorraus für die tip top Hilfe



Die Fehler sind nur Notice, also kann man ignorieren. Sind zwar nervig, aber das wars dann auch.

Auch wenn's keine großen datenmengen sind.

max_post_size ist standardmäsig auf 8MB  (Bezieht sich nur auf den Upload in pma)

Schau mal unter 

/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/<domain>/error.log

BTW:

Wie ist die Domain eingerichtet?ß Welches PHP wird genutzt?ß SuEXEC aktiv??


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Zitat von gOOvER:


> Die Fehler sind nur Notice, also kann man ignorieren. Sind zwar nervig, aber das wars dann auch.
> 
> Auch wenn's keine großen datenmengen sind.
> 
> ...


Der error Log ist schon 500 MB groß obwohl isp erst seit einen Tag installiert ist 
Ich poste nochmal den error sobald ich die Datei habe.

Die Domain etc. habe ich alles nach dem HowTo "The perfect server" gemacht. PHP Version 5.3.3.7 ( http://www.mycrotrend.de/phpinfo.php )
SuEXEC sagt mir jetzt so nichts


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Ich musste einen Screen von dem Log machen, da mein PC das nicht mitmachte mit dem kopieren, die Datei war zu groß 

http://www.bilderkiste.org/show/original/0130018064171/error.png

Ganz unten steht denke ich auch der 500 error oder?
mycrotrend.de/administrator.... ist das Backend von Joomla


----------



## gOOvER (15. März 2011)

Einfach zu lösen 

http://www.blogtorrent.de/2010/11/3...h-135714-so-far-exceeds-maxrequestlen-131072/


Ist ne Squeeze Krankheit  Mit dem neuen Release von ispconfig3 sollte das behoben sein  (Danke Till, das Du es gefixt hast  )


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Wunderbar, also die Installation von einer Komponente z.B funktioniert nun, kein 500er Error mehr, danke danke 

Nun gibts nurnoch ein Problem, wenn ich z.B einen Menüpunkt hinzufügen will, lädt und lädt er und zeigt mir dann eine weiße Seite. Aber vermutlich wird das dann an Joomla liegen und nicht an dem Server. So hoffe ich doch 

Ich danke euch auf jedenfall für die tip top Hilfe


----------



## gOOvER (15. März 2011)

Schau mal ins log. Wenn da nichts drinn ist, liegt es an Joomla


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Der error mit dem Menü sollte dieser error log sein


```
[Tue Mar 15 09:29:19 2011] [warn] [client 85.182.50.207] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  readdir() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web/libraries/joomla/filesystem/folder.php on line 549, referer: http://www.mycrotrend.de/administrator/index.php?option=com_menus&view=item&layout=edit
```
Aber es scheint hier ein Fehler bei Joomla zu sein oder?


----------

